# Dark Angel in bud



## DankColas

I will get more pictures. Thinking 2 months on it still. Have her tied open for maximum exposure. Will show more next time. 

View attachment 20150320_125935.jpg


View attachment 20150319_061824.jpg


View attachment 20150320_125907.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Pretty 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice, thanks for posting that. Looks like just the right nutes huh?, just a bit of burn on the ends.. Great job.


----------



## DankColas

Here is one more. I took this one today. I grow under 13 100w equivalaint CFLs. Nothing fancy. So far this is as far as I have gotten. All I can see is green and the wife says we need Ona gel. So today we will order some. The filter cuts the smell a little. It helps the plant a lot. The burn happened when I gave it straight water instead of food like I have been doing. I thought I was closer to the end so I was starting a flush.

I saw on here that you look through trichs not down on them. My mistake. But a good one. Now I think I have 2 months more to get bigger. I started organic soil with an organic biosome starter. So all through the grow stages I didn't need to add a thing. Got to flowering time and got some budding formula. This stuff I just need to flush out of her real good at the end. I was planning a 2 or 3 week flush. Need to get her clean. It will work. Its for flowers not me. Last resort and it worked. I do know a lot of water must travel through her before I can even think of tasting her. That is a good deturent from early picking. So her she is. 

View attachment 20150321_051210.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

T5s would work better FOR YA then the CFLS.


----------



## yooper420

Buds are lookin` good. Keep an eye on her and you will be fine. Happy harvest ahead.


----------



## DankColas

WeedHopper said:


> T5s would work better FOR YA then the CFLS.




I will look into that. I might be able to find some 3 and a half feet long. Then the light shall rain even more down on them. I check them multi times a day. I'm so sick I'm stuck at home. 

Thank you


----------



## DankColas

Here is a few more pictures. I used rope to get her somewhat up and straight. That opened up a lot of areas. I then trimmed the little robbers out. Have them in a bag to sample my crop. The only thing I will get to sample is part effect because paper bag drying is not the replacement for a dry and cure with time. Plus my trichs aren't ready. I just needed to get these pieces off. I couldn't toss them out. On with the pictures. 

View attachment 20150322_065528.jpg


View attachment 20150322_065428.jpg


View attachment 20150322_065518.jpg


View attachment 20150322_065445.jpg


----------



## MR1

Some nice buds on that plant DC, good luck till the end.


----------



## DankColas

MR1 said:


> Some nice buds on that plant DC, good luck till the end.




Thank you MR1.
Nice riffle! I love riffles. Still working with pellet riffles so I can shoot inside. Do it outside make a lot of people mad even thow its just a pellet riffle.


----------



## MR1

It is a fun shooter, I do the pellet rifle thing in my basement also in winter, otherwise outside in my backyard, I am lucky I have good neighbors.


----------



## DankColas

MR1 said:


> It is a fun shooter, I do the pellet rifle thing in my basement also in winter, otherwise outside in my backyard, I am lucky I have good neighbors.



You are very lucky. I bet that rifle hits with a big boom.:headbang2::yay:


----------



## oldfogey8

great job.


----------



## DankColas

Update on my mature lady. Update on the 4 seeds will come when the break ground. 

View attachment 20150324_053419.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053428.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053435.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053444.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053455.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053552.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053602.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053620.jpg


View attachment 20150324_053640.jpg


----------



## MR1

Looking good man.:fly:


----------



## DankColas

MR1 said:


> Looking good man.:fly:


Thank you MR1. I never expected it to grow this well. I started organic then went chemical for the Blooming stuff. That made everything so much easier. Going to do that every round. Still learning so I like this as a good plant that really grew.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## MR1

All you have to do now is wait for the harvest.


----------



## DankColas

MR1 said:


> All you have to do now is wait for the harvest.



Thank you MR1

I'm guessing 1 and a half months or 2. Not a problem. I can't have any MJ in my blood because I have a Disability hearing coming up in May. So I'm going to continue to grow and do long cures on them. So when I do get to use it will be out of this world. I have 1 seed that popped ground today. There are 3 others. I will have 4 at once going. Or I'll do mother plant and 3 plants growing so I can put clones down when I'm ready. By the time I can have any I'm going to have lots of long cured MJ. Can not wait.


----------



## MR1

Good for you to wait, get that other stuff out of the way first, then get baked.


----------



## DankColas

Thank you MR1
It doesn't mean my pain takes a vacation. I'm still suffering from everything I need my mmj for. Even after the hearing in May they could call me in for a check up to verify things. I;m going to need to read up on curing and long term storage. Last thing I want is bad bud on the day I can have some. Forgot to ask. What are you growing? Heres todays picture. 

View attachment 20150325_054737.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Cure in Jars and Store in Dark Cool Place. Will last alongggg time.
Looking good,,aint it great to be growing your own. :48:


----------



## oldfogey8

i still have smoke from spring of 2013 that i break out for special occasions. i jar it up and have it vacuum packed in the jars with boveda packs. keeps getting smoother it seems.


----------



## DankColas

Thanks Weedhopper and oldfogey8

Kind of sucks. But kind of doesn't. State must do there thing. The dollar store by me has a canabinoid pee tester. I might pick up one. That way I can find out how fast the oranges and green tea theory works. I know for sure If I use I can't build up a level in my self. That would be bad. 

Keep It Green


----------



## David_willis

Great Job guys!!! It's awesome


----------



## ston-loc

Have some 2011 still around


----------



## Shaun485

WOW ! these are really amazing photographs, Love it.


----------



## StonedSuperhero

Some very beautiful and resinous looking ladies you have there. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Shaun485

That's amazing, Love it...:vap_smiley:


----------



## johnnybuds

Shaun485 said:


> WOW ! these are really amazing photographs, Love it.


:joint4::yeahthat:


----------

